# Upgrading from 1D3 - need filming Camera



## javapop (Apr 1, 2014)

I started out with a T2i, and upgraded to a 1D3 a couple years ago. I love the tones I get with my 1D3, they are a world above the T2i. 

I'm in need of a DSLR that shoots video. Options are a T3i/T4i, 60D, maybe a 5D2. 6D seems like an option; but may be out of reach cost-wise.

I'm bringing the camera to Africa this summer and need to film, as well as shoot stills. Considering selling my 1D3 actually. The 6D actually looks like it may be the route to go, Pixel Pitch being 6.5 µm compared to the 5D3 at 6.25 µm and my 1D3 which is 6.4 µm. The T series all come in at 4.3 µm.

I shoot sports for our local weekly paper, so fast autofocus a real need as well.

Looking for advise. Keep the 1D3 for sports, and pick up a cheap t3i/t4i for filming (bring both?) or will the 60D be good for stills as well as filming?

Thanks!


----------



## Lloyd (Apr 1, 2014)

I am an amateur and recently videoed a wedding inside a fairly well lit chapel. I used my 5d3, a friend’s 5d2 and my 60d. I had much more flexibility with either of the 5d’s due to their larger sensor and the available lighting. It was hard for me to get a good noise free video with the available light on the 60d. I rarely use the 60d anymore after using the 5d3. Even shooting wildlife I prefer to crop with the 5d3 as opposed to taking advantage of the “extra reach” of the 60d. This is both due to the quality of the 5d3 and because I am often faced with lower light which favors the larger sensor. I would think it would be even harder to use the 60d for stills if I had been using a 1 series camera. I don’t know enough about the 6D to give you any comparison. 

There are a lot of great threads here on African safaris that may give you some better insight into your dilemma. If you would need to sell the 1D3 to finance a 6D, you may be limiting yourself in that it seems that you will want to have a second camera with you on your trip both for a backup and so you can have a wide angle on one body and a telephoto on the other. If I was fortunate enough to find myself in your situation, I would probably bring the 1D3 because I already had it, I am familiar with it, I like the results I get with it and I assume it has better weather sealing than the 60d or t3i/t4i. If you keep the 1D3 and go to the used market for your second camera you can probably get one in a number of cameras within your budget, including a 5d2, and sell it upon your return with very little loss. 

Good luck, have a great trip and be sure to post photos when you get back.

Lloyd


----------



## sjschall (Apr 1, 2014)

javapop said:


> ... Options are a T3i/T4i, 60D, maybe a 5D2. 6D seems like an option;



All of those cams except for the 5D and 6D will have same video quality as your old t2i. Most people will tell you to rule out a 5D Mark II because the 6D is better. Honestly I'd rather shoot video on a 60D than a 6D. Reasons being affordability, access to EF-S lenses, the flip out screen, and decent moire handling. But the overall IQ of the 6D will be better than all the other cams you listed. 

The 6D would be a good compromise cam if you sold the 1D. If you keep the 1D for stills I'd look into a t4i or 60D for video.


----------



## javapop (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, yeah.... I guess thats where I'm leaning, either selling my 1D3 and putting out for a 6D or picking up a used T3i/T4i for video. I did like the 60D only because the camera is more similar to my 1D3, and better weather sealing.

My lenses are a nifty fifty, 15-35L and a 70-200 2.8L, so I don't even have any EF-S lenses. My next will be an 85 1.8

I'm actually not going to be shooting any wildlife, this is a project hospice buckets being delivered to HIV victims in remote parts of northern Kenya and also Swaziland. We'll travel by small planes, and of course the little vans. 

Trying to go towards having the filming camera with a very simple rig; Rode video mike... basic simple; but clean. I will either just have the 6D if I go that route for both, or my 1D3 as primary for stills. My son is bringing his T2i, which will act as a backup if needed.

I do appreciate the advise and suggestions!
Thanks David


----------



## sjschall (Apr 2, 2014)

Make sure you splurge for the Videomic *pro* (the smaller one) - it will be ten times better than the regular videomic for video, mostly due to that +20dB gain setting.


----------

